# Fehler bei emerge kdelibs

## lr

Hallo Forum,

beim emergen von kdelibs tritt irgendwann mittendrin der Fehler auf, dass er versucht auf das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/ auf die libstdc++ zuzugreifen.

Dieses Verzeichnis findet er nicht, was auch korrekt ist, denn es heisst nicht i386 sondern i686.

Hab ich da irgendwo ne Variable falsch gesetzt oder woran könnte das liegen?

Danke

lr

----------

## Beforegod

Schau Dir mal gcc-config näher an...

und danach ein env-update && source /etc/profile

----------

## lr

Hab das gcc-config auch schon angeschaut. Der sagt mir das korrekte Verzeichnis - allerdings in der Form /usr/i686-...... also ohne lib/gcc-lib/. Werd aber mal das env-update und das source /etc/profile nochmal ausprobieren. 

Danke

lr

----------

## lr

So, nachdem ich Deinen Rat befolgt habe und manuell nochmal den i686er GCC gesetzt habe und danach etc-update && source /etc/profile gemacht hab, hab ich nochmals ein emerge kde probiert, allerdings mit dem selben trostlosen Ergebnis...

```

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: '/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libartskde.la] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1/arts/kde'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1/arts'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.1/work/kdelibs-3.2.1'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 129, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

Was nun? Bin relativ ratlos, was man da machen kann.

lr

----------

## amne

Schau mal, ob du in /etc/env.d/gcc/config was zum Thema findest, das ist mir im Zusammenhang mit solchen Problemen schon mal wo im Forum untergekommen. Ich hoffe du findest was.

----------

## lr

current=i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.2

----------

## amne

grmpf, und in /etc/env.d/gcc/config/i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.2 (gibts sonst noch Files in dem Verzeichnis?) steht vermutlich auch nichts Verdächtiges? Bin wohl auf dem falschen Dampfer.  :Confused: 

----------

## lr

In der /etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linix-gnu-3.3.2 steht folgendes:

```

PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3"

ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3"

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2"

MANPATH....lass ich mal weg...

INFOPATH...ebenfalls nicht so interessant

STDCXX_INCDIR="g++-v3"

CC="gcc"

CXX="g++"

```

Nix ungewöhnliches würd ich meinen.

----------

## amne

Öh ja, da wirds dann wohl Zeit dass die kompetenten Leute sich zu Wort melden. Ich bin dann mal ruhig.  :Wink: 

----------

## lr

Ich wollte mein System eh nochmal neu aufsetzen...werd mal neu installen....hoffe danach hat es sich erledigt.

lr

----------

## lr

So, nachdem ich das System jetzt neu aufgesetzt habe, konnte ich KDE installieren (habs aber nicht compiliert sondern als bin package installiert.

Danach wollte ich k3b und Sylpheed-claws installieren, aber selbiges problem wieder.

Irgendwie merkwürdig. Ich habe die 2004.1 Live CD benutzt und mich strikt an die Anleitung gehalten, aber irgendwie scheint es da wohl zu Problemen zu kommen. Hatte auch bei jeder Installation das Problem, dass grub nicht gemerged werden konnte, weil er keine Schreibrechte auf /boot hatte. Irgendwie hab ich es dann doch immer hinbekommen...glaub neu gebootet und nochmals die ersten Schritte in der Anleitung zum Mounten gemacht.

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben. Ich habe jetzt einen Link erstellt namens i386-gnu-linux-pc, der auf das i686er Verzeichnis verweist. Und siehe da, schon kompilieren die Programme problemlos. Habe bisher auch noch keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen können.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand, was bei mir faul ist. Mit dem Workaround tut es jetzt erstmal, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das irgendwann mal zu Problemen führen kann.

Grüße

LR

----------

## Beforegod

Naja, ein scheiss Workaround aber was solls..

setze einfach einen Symbolischen Link von i686 auf i386..

zwar sehr dreckig aber sollte gehen.

Erinnere mich aber diese Probleme auch mal mit 3.3.1 gehabt zu haben. Ein Update hat mir damals geholfen. (Evt. auch mal libstdc++ neu übersetzen).

----------

## lr

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Naja, ein scheiss Workaround aber was solls..
> 
> setze einfach einen Symbolischen Link von i686 auf i386..
> 
> zwar sehr dreckig aber sollte gehen.
> ...

 

--> habe den Link mit ln -sf erstellt, das ist doch symbolischer Link soweit ich mich erinner, oder?

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Evt. auch mal libstdc++ neu übersetzen).

 

--> heisst das Paket libstdc++ ? also quasi nur emerge libstdc++ ?

Au mann, ich merk immer wieder wie wenig ich mich eigentlich mit Linux auskenne  :Very Happy: 

Danke

lr

----------

